
Slavery Footprint - Made In A Free World - tzury
http://www.slaveryfootprint.org/
======
danso
Very pretty, but would like to see more details of the methodology. Trades
usability/transparency for visual flair.

Also, the social media functions seem to be broken. Tweeting to share my
results tweeted a blurb about the site, but no link at all.

